# CUSCO VERDE, aún más bella ciudad!!!



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hermosa​*


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Buenos aportes global! 



Xtremizta said:


> esto es cuzco???


Así es.


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

TheMilkOfSorrow said:


> By globalbuerger at 2012-02-11
> 
> Esta de la PM esta foto. Un poco de modernidad no mas y se veria mejor.



Me parece o está el aeropuerto en la foto? 

Unos cuantos edificios altos y se vería de la pitimitri esa zona.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena foto, esa avenida podrìa tener un futuro prometedor.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Xtremizta said:


> esto es cuzco???


Bueno de hecho no es Cuzco sino Cusco je je


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Xtremizta said:


> esto es cuzco???


Sé que ustedes,tienen una particular impresion de Cusco.
En verdad,te digo,que esta foto es de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Xtremizta said:


> esto es cuzco???


Si señor,es mi CUSCO,convencete con esta foto,de mi "cosecha" personal.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

wow, ni idea de q Cuzco, Cuzco o Qosqo podría ser así. Bien por la Ciudad Imperial


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Me gusta mucho este nuevo rostro del Cusco, nos muestra una ciudad moderna y actual, sobre todo llena de verdor y vegetación, aunque las autoridades deberían ponerse más estrictos en cuanto al tarrajeo de las medianeras. El Cusco por donde se le mire es una ciudad fascinante.....saludossss :wave:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas tomas.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Porque les extraña que sea Cusco no entiendo? es obvio que Cusco es super verde :lol:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Verde verde verdecito...


----------



## SAPSA (Apr 18, 2011)

Buenaso el Hilo, felicitaciones al autor... para el amigo que duda q esta foto sea de Cusco le explico, corresponde a la Av. 28 de Julio que une el Ovalo Pachacuteq con el Ovalo los Libertadores camino al aeropuerto.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Asi es.


----------



## freds (Mar 23, 2010)

estan muy chvrs las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

chikobestia said:


> Porque les extraña que sea Cusco no entiendo? es obvio que Cusco es super verde :lol:


je je ademas que esa no es la avenida que tiene más edificios XD!!!


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Creen que la gente anda en carretas o que no hay pistas? está totalmente desinformados, para eso existe SSC no?:lol:



koko cusco said:


> je je ademas que esa no es la avenida que tiene más edificios XD!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gracias por sus felicitaciones, comentarios y observaciones!... Sin duda, la ciudad imperial es realmente una joya que motiva desde cualquier ángulo.
Así como la av. 28 de julio hay otras avenidas, calles, parques y áreas llenas de verdor y belleza en diferentes urbanizaciones y distritos... reitero la invitación para mostrar aún más fotos. Gracias MIG por el aporte... xD


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*esa av. hace 3 años era ..... ahora ha mejorado bastante en si todo Cuzco cada vez mas hermosa*


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

chikobestia said:


> Creen que la gente anda en carretas o que no hay pistas? está totalmente desinformados, para eso existe SSC no?:lol:


Es cierto,a veces en los especiales internacionales,y en los medios de comunicación peruanos, se muestran imagenes de Cusco,que solo corresponden al centro histórico y remotas localidades rurales en la región.Está claro,que mostrar urbanizaciones y edificios no resulta atractivo.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

